# : ( sad



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

how sad


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh wow.. reverse... i bet them clutches be HAWT!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

yep....and kept it pinned even straight up and down at the end


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He sure wasn't cutting that thing any slack. It sounded good also.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wow thats why i don't buy used 4 wheelers ..lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

buy mine !! it runs great ! ( some assembly required) no warranties


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I have never ridden my bike that hard and I still can't quit breaking things.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats sme nasty mud hes in to


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that brute was wheeliing right thru that slop!

I did notice it sounded pretty good.
he's got an oily airbox there at the end.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Craigslist Listing
For sale : Kawasaki Brute Force. Adult owned and driven. Low hours.......LOL !!!


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

what exhaust is that? why would anyone do that to a bike? i mean i like to have fun a mud but in reverse? :aargh4:


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

his back at it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's why some people shouldn't leave the house....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I bet it all started like this... his buddy went through there, and he chugged his "beverage" and said, "I can do that in reverse! Hold my beer!"


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't believe it didn't blow up runnin' in reverse that long lol.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Watch the after vis that newbrute posted


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> thats sme nasty mud hes in to


That isn't mud... It is a marsh, Lots of water, and grass... notice when he does a wheelie, the underside is shiney and the wheels are clean... which also explains all the wheelies.

Sad to see a Brute abused like that thou.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep , he should donate his engine to the Tim got screwed fund


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW!Watch part 2.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Im impressed! that brute took a beatin and kept on going


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

There's a few more from them sane people hitting a big tree and knocking it over..who would honestly do that? :thinking:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is another one of his torture vids.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

wow that guy reall is an idiot...sounds like his local dealer needs to get some links before he gets warrantied.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont even think I'd wanna be out riding anywhere within a 10 mile radius of him lol. NO WAY you'd ever see me doin that to mine...


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I dont even think I'd wanna be out riding anywhere within a 10 mile radius of him lol. NO WAY you'd ever see me doin that to mine...


Agreed...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

actually i would ride with him .. drink and watch the festivities..lol... some people have more money than sense .. jmo


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> actually i would ride with him .. drink and watch the festivities..lol... some people have more money than sense .. jmo


Not me.. I don't want to tow him back to camp.. LOL

It is one thing to break doing what we do. 

It is another to ride like he is trying to tear it up, and succeed.

I just don't abuse my equipment like that, and can't see why anyone would.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

At least they were wearing helmets in that last one!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

What a moron


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> Not me.. I don't want to tow him back to camp.. LOL
> 
> It is one thing to break doing what we do.
> 
> ...


true brother but who said anything about towing him back ..lol.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> true brother but who said anything about towing him back ..lol.


:33: nobody...


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

he s looking up at that tree before they hit it. i bet he wanted to try and knock it down but the tree won lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

It is definitely sad he treats the brute that way. But there always has to be one of "that guy" in the group. Like John said doesn't mean he gets a free tow back home. Just means there will more parts from another parted out brute soon.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW.....no way I would ride with a guy like that. It is one thing to get stuck and need a helping hand. If I sat and watched him beat on his bike and swamp it or destroy and axle, id finish my beer and ride on...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe.USMC said:


> WOW.....no way I would ride with a guy like that. It is one thing to get stuck and need a helping hand. If I sat and watched him beat on his bike and swamp it or destroy and axle, id finish my beer and ride on...


As a bystander not knowing the guy I MIGHT do the same thing. As a riding buddy, I'd tow him back and give him chit for the rest of his life.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

jus another case of a baby being dropped on their head at some point :34:


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> As a bystander not knowing the guy I MIGHT do the same thing. As a riding buddy, I'd tow him back and give him chit for the rest of his life.


I had a buddy who broke down 4 times in one day.. The Third time he broke I told him i am going to drag his little Raptor 700 through every mud hole back to camp..On the 4th time, I did just that, you couldnt tell what color he was or his bike...GOOD TIMES


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Joe.USMC said:


> I had a buddy who broke down 4 times in one day.. The Third time he broke I told him i am going to drag his little Raptor 700 through every mud hole back to camp..On the 4th time, I did just that, you couldnt tell what color he was or his bike...GOOD TIMES


hahahahahaha

Stop in the slop and pin the throttle...LOL Hell Yeah!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

:haha:


N2Otorious said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> Stop in the slop and pin the throttle...LOL Hell Yeah!!!!:rockn:


----------

